

Twitter Friends & Followers Widget - A jQuery Plugin - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2009/10/twitter-friends-followers-widget-jquery.html

======
mikemore
This is a jQuery plugin that you can embed anywhere to display pictures of
your Twitter followers or friends (whom you follow) and their latest tweets if
you like.

